# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Tên trộm đồng tính

## honglinh

*Một tù nhân trốn khỏi trại giam, chạy mãi tới khi bắt gặp một căn nhà. Anh ta bước vào định lục tìm tiền bạc và súng ống nhưng chỉ bắt gặp một đôi vợ chồng trẻ đang ngủ trên giường.*

Kẻ đào tẩu lôi chàng trai ra trói vào ghế. Trong lúc trói cô gái lại trên giường, anh ta khẽ hôn cô rồi bước vào phòng tắm. Khi tiếng xối nước bắt đầu vang lên, anh chồng hạ giọng nói với vợ:
- Nghe này, hắn là một tên tù trốn trại. Em thử nhìn quần áo hắn xem. Có lẽ hắn đã ở trong đó nhiều năm rồi và cũng chừng ấy năm chưa nhìn thấy phụ nữ. Lúc nãy anh thấy hắn hôn em, thôi thì hãy làm cho hắn thỏa mãn, đừng kháng cự, hắn có thể rất nguy hiểm đấy, nếu hắn tức giận thì có thể giết chúng ta mất. Thế nhé, cưng, anh yêu em!
Người vợ trả lời:
- Không đâu, hắn có hôn em đâu. Hắn chỉ khẽ nói với em rằng hắn là dân đồng tính và trông anh rất đáng yêu... Thôi, cố gắng chịu đựng nhé, cưng của em!

Các bạn đọc hay hãy click "nhanhoaland.com.vn" ủng hộ mình nhé! 

*Theo : vnexpress.net*
​

----------

